# Compra-venta > Vendo >  CONSEJO SOBRE EQUIPOS DE AUDIO.

## nick63nick

Hola colegas,

Ando detrás de comprarme un equipo de audio, micrófonos inalambricos, altavoces, amplificador, etc.

Pero ando muy, muy, pero que muy pez en esto. Os pido ayuda para los que ya tenéis y usáis equipos de este tipo, que me déis referencias y precios aproximados.

Ya estoy empezando a cansarme de tener que gritar, por que al final acabaré mal de la garganta, así que me estoy planteando la compra de algún equipo de estos.

Por otro lado, si alguno de vosotros quiere vender el suyo por que se ha comprado otro y ya no lo usa, nos podríamos poner en contacto y hablar del tema.

Un saludos.

----------


## Jeff

Como microfono te recomiendo el head set de Seinheizer (microfono de casco) asi te deja las manos libres. Tiene buena autonomia esta en audio centro (Barcelona) a 479 euros. La inversion merece la pena. Tambien te puedes usar un head set de audio technica (320 euros) aprox. El cual e conseguido en la tiemda CODIGO en Tarragona. Sobre altavos o otro hay unos altavoz preamplificado con entrada de audio (deck, minidisc o cassettes si prefieres) y entrada de dos microfonos, canales de equalizacion en fin todo lo necesario para el audio de un espectaculo tamaño medio. Viene sobre sus pedestal y son facil de transportar. Su precio redondea los 350 a 500 euros y las marcas son variadas  (yamaha, jbl etc...) si quieres comprarlo usado pero en buen estado, te recomiendo a la tienda CODIGO en Tarragona, pregunta por Victor que es el dueño y planteale tus necesidad y el te elaborara un presupuesto con equipos usados y/o nuevos. Inclusive a lo mejor te lo pueden llevar hasta tu domicilio. Seguro que te orientara en tus necesidades reales seg'un tu presupuesto. Y recuerda si eres autonomo o empresa, tienes derecho a un precio mejor y las facturas desgravan a hacienda.

Codigorecords www.codigorecords.com
victor@codigorecords.com
                      977253101

----------


## KlinKlan

Hola,
tengo la sensación de que el amigo nick no está pensando en comprarse un equipo con tanto presupuesto como lo que planteas Jeff.
Nick, puedo ayudarte, pero necesito que me digas: tamaño máximo de las salas donde sueles actuar, o número máximo de personas frente a las que sueles actuar. También si actuas en exteriores.

Y luego explicarme que fuentes de sonido usas en tus actuaciones: solo voz, voz y música, voz, música y alguna otra fuente para efectos de sonido, ordenador, etc...

Quedo a la espera, un saludo.

----------


## nick63nick

Bueno pues muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas, pero realmente como será el primer equipo que compre, tampoco quiero hacer un desembolso muy grande y tampoco quiero algo muy complejo de usar, por que tampoco es que tenga actuaciones todas las semanas, vamos que no tengo una agenda a tope...jejejejejej....solo lo hago por el momento de manera esporádica, aunque con una cierta frecuencia.

Hasta ahora el máximo de personas que he tenido como público en una actuación, han sido 150 y el local era de algo más de unos 350 m2, con unos techos de altura de unos 5 m.

Lo normal es que me mueva entre las 20 a 50 personas y normalmente en restaurantes, por lo que en más una ocasión el grupo al que hacía la actuación, estaba separado del resto de comensales por unos biombos, con lo cual también he tenido que levantar bastante la voz.

Después también, he hecho algo al aire libre, en restaurantes y en fiestas de colegio, en cuanto a los restaurantes donde lo he hecho, lo he pasado bastante mal, puesto que en una ocasión también había música cerca y tuve que más que hablar, casi gritar. De hecho fue en esta última actuación (una comunión de 30 personas) y es donde decidí el comprarme un equipo de sonido, pues he estado 2 semanas que casi no podía ni hablar.

En cuanto al tipo de sonido que utilizo, hasta ahora pues no he hecho nada con música (por razones obvias), sólo he utilizado mi voz, pero estáclaro que si tengo la posibilidad de incorporar música y/o algún efecto en el equipo pues mejor, que mejor.

Eso sí, tampco busco nada muy complejo y/o demasiado técnico, pues normalmente mi mujer me acompaña y sería ella la que manejase en principio el equipo, aunque también deciros que ella hace de partenair y participa conmigo en algunas rutinas, pero tanto ella como yo, somos algo "torpes" con estas cosas.

En fin, no se si con esta información tendréis bastante o necesitáis más.

Si es así, preguntarme lo que creáis conveniente.

----------


## Jeff

Que tal, por lo visto lo que necesita es un baffle amplificado. Me explico. Es un equipo todo en uno, lo suelen utilizar los animadores cuando hacen aerobics. Es menos grande que un troyler de viaje y pesa muy poco. Se compone de un altavoz, lector de cd o cassete y una entrada para un micro, todo en un solo "mueble". Lo unico es que seguiras necesitando un microfono, a ti de ver si quieres uno de casco quizas mas economico de onda fm en vez de uhf. Veras si lo quiere de casco (que es un poco mas caro) o el normal (que se puede poner en un pié de micro) pero guindando al cuello con una especie de abrazadera agarada a una cadenita alrededor del cuello. Si lo compras con cable, te puede molestar un poco a la hora de moverte o, como te dije antes, de onda fm que es mas economico. Sobre el equipo  de sonido el lo mas sencillo de manejar ya que esta todo en un solo "mueble", pero es tan pequeño (casi como un maletin de close up, por lo menos, el mio). Seria solo enchufar el equipo  a la coriente, el micro al equipo y subir o bajar el volumen de la musica o el micro. Algunos de estos equipos vienen con una funccion llamada "talk over" que es cuando tu habla, la musica se baja sola y cuando dejas de hablar se sube. El precio, la verdad que no sé pero tomando como referencia lo que te nombre antes, todo el equipo y micro fm (no de casco) te podria salir (calculo y creo que exagero) a no mas de 280, 300 euros y si lo compras usado, seguro que aùn menos. Espero haberte podido orientar. Saludos

----------


## KlinKlan

Hola,
estoy de acuerdo con Jeff en que lo que necesitas es un equipo compacto. Ahora, la elección depende sobre todo del tamaño máximo del equipo que puedas admitir. Es decir, que puedes transportar en tu coche. El tema es que no se que ha sucedido pero en las tiendas con las que yo he trabajado han reducido mucho su oferta de este tipo de equipos, posiblemente porque no venden nada. Conozco un equipo de PA muy chulo que al guardarlo es como una maleta que entra en cualquier coche y cuesta unos 400 y pico euros, son 250 W. Hazte a la idea de que por mucho menos que eso no encuentras lo que quieres.
Yo el micro no lo cojería inalámbrico en ningún caso, te vas a más de 120 euros seguro, un pie de micro y un micro normal no sube de 35 euros. Y sino puedes cojerte un micro de solapa (como los de los presentadores de TV) pero son algo más caros.

Bueno, con esto yo creo que ya vas viendo precios y vas descartando opciones, si me dices donde vives te recomiendo una tienda y ya lo mejor es que vayas y mires los equipos en vivo.
un saludo.

----------


## nick63nick

Pues quizás tengáis razón, me está convenciendo bastante lo que me estáis proponiendo.

En cuanto al espacio en el coche no tengo problemas, tengo un monovolúmen de 7 plazas y no sería problema el transporte del equipo.

Sobre los precios que me estáis diciendo, la verdad que están bastante bien y están dentro de lo que tenía como idea, pues ya os comenté que tampoco quiero hacer una gran inversión y que luego, por falta de actuaciones no pueda amortizar.

En cuanto al micro, obviamente descarto los micros de pie, cables, etc., pues es lógico que no tengas movilidad y la verdad que en la magia se necesita bastante, en mi caso que hago gran parte de magia de salon y escenario, pues imaginar. Así que la idea que tenía de micro es o bien de esos de solapa, o de los que se llevan tipo casco.

Por otro lado, pensaba en un equipo para poder conectar un par de micros, ya que suelo hacer participar bastante al público y los voy sacando, por lo que sería interesante disponer de un micro inalámbrico, para poder interactuar con el espectador.

KLINKLAN, me preguntas donde vivo, pues soy de Mataró, a unos 30 km de Barcelona capital. Veo que tu has tenido contacto con algunas tiendas del sector, si vives cerca y te apetece, podemos quedar para mirar alguna cosa.

De nuevo, muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, la verdad que me es muy valiosa, pues como os decía ando bastante pez en esto.

Saludos y gracias.

----------


## KlinKlan

Hola,
si, tengo un poco de contacto con este tipo de tiendas..., :D 
hasta dentro de una semana o así no puedo ayudarte más, pero lo de donde vivías te lo decía para recomendarte una tienda. Como vives cerca de barcelona te recomiendo DMC MUSIC http://www.dmc-music.com aunque creo que de este tipo de soluciones de audio no tienen casi nada. Si no te da miedo comprar por internet mira aquí http://www.musicstorekoeln.de/index.php

es la tienda más barata de música de europa, es una pasada de precios, aunque algunas veces te la cuelan y es mejor comparar. Tienen de todo, échale un vistazo a lo que buscas. Mira esto por ejemplo:
http://www.musicstorekoeln.de/es/PA_...usicstore.html

te vale y te sobra y mira el precio.
chao

----------


## MagoJaume

Yo te recomendaría que usaras un micrófono de solapa o diadema; los puedes encontrar en C/Barquillo (Madrid) desde los 95€ los más sencillos hasta los 600€, aunque personalmente creo que con un desembolso de unos 200€ (tienes varios de muy buena calidad por este precio) vas a tener más que suficiente.
Te intentaré conmseguir las webs de los locales para ver si tienes la posibilidad de comprar por internet, ya que venirte a Madrid no merece la pena.
Slds

----------


## Mago Knapp

Pues te cuento, en mis inicios trabajé perfectamente con un "discman" de los baratos, un micrófono de diadema marca "Steren" (también muy accesible), y un monitor para guitarra eléctrica (hay de muchas marcas), el micrófono "Steren" no te dará ningún problema siempre y cuando lo vayas a usar a "puerta cerrada", es decir, si lo piensas usar en campo abierto o con un equipo de sonido muy grande se va a "saturar" (cuando chilla muy agudo), pero si apenas inicias no tendrás ningún problema usandolo en casas (incluso en jardines no muy grandes), y con respecto al monitor de guitarra es un pequeño baffle que, además de tener muy buen volumen cuenta con botones para ajustar los graves, medios y agudos, además de las entradas para micrófono y audio sin distorcionar nada (por algo resiste los guitarrazos cuando se trata de Rock   :Lol:  ), y ya según vayas creciendo te haces de un equipo mejor, hoy día yo uso un micrófono de diadema "Shure", un Ipod, y un equipo portátil marca "Peavey" de la linea "Escort", el cual personalmente en 14 años de experiencia profesional es lo mejor que he encontrado, no sólo es compacto y liviano (cabe en el asiento trasero de mi Golf VW), sino que tiene ruedas para llevarlo como carretilla, es muy bonito (te da imagen) y a la hora de armarlo la gente se pregunta de dónde sacaste todo ese equipo (incluye tripies para las bocinas), además, me cubre perfectamente una cancha de basquetball sin distorcionar nada...
 :Wink:

----------


## tarzanillos

Yo te recomendaria que te pasaras por AUVISA que lo tienes bastante cerca. Están en Mataró en la Avenida Maresme, enfrente del caracol. Allí te hecharán una mano con lo que necesites y demás. Son un poco caros, aunque puedes ir a hechar un vistazo y ver lo que te va a hacer falta y luego comparar con otras tiendas. La verdad esque yo he ido un par de veces allí y me han asesorado muy bien.

----------


## magomigue

Hola, no se si viene muy al cuento a este tema pero tengo una duda.¿ Para conectar el receptor de un microfono inalambrico a un amplificador, hace falta mesa de mezclas? Me imagino que no, que sera como conectar un microfono de cable a un amplificador pero tengo esa duda.

Muchas gracias!

----------


## Pulgas

No, no hace falta.
La mesa sólo la necesitas si queires jugar simultáneamente con dos perifércicos o más (micro + reproductor de sonido; dos o más micros, etc.)

----------


## magomigue

y un ejemplo mas y ya se me resuelven todas las dudas, por ejemplo, yo tengo un conector (para el amplificador) de doble jack, 1 que vaya para el receptor del micro y el otro por ejemplo para un iPod, ¿eso seria posible? ¿asi podria tener musica de fondo y un solo micro por ejempo? ¿el conector de receptor al amplificador es jack o minijack normal o es otro tipo?

muchas gracias!

----------


## Pulgas

Si el amplificador sólo tienen na salido, con un ladrón, en teoría sí podrías hacerlo. Pero no te lo recomiendo: salvo que el equipo sea buenísimo, tendrás pérdidas de calidad en cuanto a música y posibles acoples en el micro.
En cuanto a la segunda pregunta, cada amplificador puede tener un tipo diferente de conexión: jack, mini-kack, RCA). Las columnas amplificadas incluso pueden tener canon.

----------


## ignoto

Los autoamplificados modernos suelen tener de serie al menos dos entradas.

Los equipos pequeños (esos que se usan para comuniones y cosas así) de 50W de Peeway llevan cuatro entradas.

Esto viene bien para dos cosas:
- Pones música y hablas ergo tienes entrada de micro y entrada de "parato" (ipod, DVD, MP3, et cetera).
-Sacas un voluntario del público, le preguntas algo y te evitas la desagradable impresión que dan los magos que preguntan algo a alguien y nadie más que ellos puede oir la respuesta. Tu ayudante (también es patético no contar con algún colaborador, aunque sea un amiguete voluntarioso) sujeta un micro de cable -que son baratísimos- delante del voluntario y quedas como un señor...mago.

----------


## madagar

¡¡¡Hola!!! Aquí, de metiche, pero les aconsejo usar un compresor en la línea del micro y así no batallarán en cuanto feedbaks. No es un feedback destroyer, pero mitiga bastante: puedes susurrar y sonará fuerte gritar sin saturar o que suene raro. Soy técnico de audio; si tieneN alguna duda, no duden en decirla. nada es dif&#205;cil, cuando tengan el compresor yo les digo c&#211;mo conectarlo para que cuando ustedes hablen la música baje el volumen y cuando dejen de hablar suba. Y si quieren que recorte o alarge cualquier canción, lo hago. Si alguno de ustedes usa la pc para programar, también les paso los programas y les enseño a calibrar el micrófono con un RTA. Sale, cuídense. Creo que esto no va aquí, pero: Pulgas, eres el amo de esto. Saludos a todos.

----------

